# iSimple iPod Playback Volume via FM Modulator



## kpmclean (Oct 17, 2012)

I have an iSimple TranzIt IS77 installed in my 2002 Jaguar X-Type using FM Modulators and the volume is 20% - 30% less and the dynamic range is compressed far more than if I were to use the AUX. Why is this? Is there a design flaw or firmware update needed from iSimple. Will more expense Digital FM Modulators resolve this problem. Others have complained about this problem as well in their auto audio systems.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

please do not duplicate posts here 
I understand it can be difficult to find the correct forum - but choose 1 and post there only
if you are not getting answers after a couple of days - you can always report the post - see triangle and ask a moderator to move to a different forum

closing this one 

continue here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-playback-volume-via-fm-modulator-671078.html


----------

